# deer decoy question ??



## B.L.Z.A four (Mar 9, 2008)

Has anyone used the new Primos Scarface deer decoy. Also do deer decoys work well for bow hunting.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

I have a flambeau boss buck and it works awesome. I've also used the carry-lite decoys as well and had good success.

Hunting over a decoy is very exciting and effective in both rifle and bow season. Having them increases the comfort zone of the incoming deer.

If you like to rattle and call a lot it is a huge advantage to have a decoy. When a deer hears you calling or rattling they come in to investigate and if they don't see anything they will tend to shy away, that is what most mature bucks will do if they don't see anything. Basically they provide a little added security and a challenge situation.

Make sure you have the deer quartering to you so when a buck approaches you'll have a shot. Most of the time bucks will approach a buck decoy from the front on the downwind side, as for a doe decoy they will normally come downwind and behind the decoy. If your set up is right you will have a lot of success.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Tried a carry lite last weekend for the first time. We set it up without the horns, no scent! Let's just say the decoy is no longer a virgin!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## HAYOTE-.243 (Nov 7, 2008)

AGREE hunting a decoy is awsome not only will it help bring in the big boyz but you will see alot of deer activity period. I have a buddy that put one out in a enclosed bean field and had 15 diffrent bucks come out and check it out (seen it on camera or i wouldnt of belived it either) and then right at dark had big boss daddy step out and completly tore that decoy up it was pretty cool. I have one and use it but never had that happen but it is a must to me.


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

woodpecker said:


> Tried a carry lite last weekend for the first time. We set it up without the horns, no scent! Let's just say the decoy is no longer a virgin!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Now that is funny, can you return devirginized decoys?


----------

